# Question about Summer Bay LV deed



## Art4th (Mar 19, 2007)

We recently bought a 1BR at Summer Bay LV and the closing is almost done. We received a fax copy of the deed but it doesn't seem too complete. It's a "Grant Deed" and outlines the transfer of title from the old owners to us. It refers to the resort under an old name (Flamingo Estates) and makes no mention of unit #, unit size, unit location or float time. The unit we purchased is a 1BR Towers unit that floats May/June/July. Here are my questions for anyone who might know:

1) Will the "official" deed have all the proper unit info or does that come from the resort somehow?

2) Does this sound like a Towers unit, or was Flamingo Estates one of the other complexes?

3) Does any of this really matter since we'll be getting a new deed for the new resort anyway?

I'm planning on calling the resort but I want to wait for the transfer documents to get to them. Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks, Art


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 19, 2007)

Art,   the actual season and unit will be on the paperwork the resort sends you.  does the deed make reference to lots 16-20 in block 2 ?  if so that is the towers property.  Flamingo Estates was the whole neighborhood/subdivision that the resort is in. my deeds are pretty vauge also, I suspect we will all have nice new properly prepared deeds at the new resort.    is there a number on any of your paperwork that looks like 
15216 A02 1122  ? if so that will Identify the exact interval   Bob


----------



## Art4th (Mar 19, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> Art,   the actual season and unit will be on the paperwork the resort sends you.  does the deed make reference to lots 16-20 in block 2 ?  if so that is the towers property.  Flamingo Estates was the whole neighborhood/subdivision that the resort is in. my deeds are pretty vauge also, I suspect we will all have nice new properly prepared deeds at the new resort.    is there a number on any of your paperwork that looks like
> 15216 A02 1122  ? if so that will Identify the exact interval   Bob



Bob,
     That's it exactly..."Lots 16 through 20 in Block 2 of Flamingo Estates". The number doesn't appear anywhere but I know what it's supposed to be. I got that from the previous owner so I could verify the unit and the interval. Thanks for the info...it makes me feel a bit more confident that it's correct.

Art


----------



## eschjw (Mar 19, 2007)

*James Reach's Post on this Subject*

*Hope this helps *" The resort consists of eight building parcels of different quality and sizes. This will help in determining what type of week is being considered:
Please look on the deed. Somewhere there will be a contract number that is in the format like:
15302 G24 0055
(four numbers followed by a letter, two numbers, a space, and four
numbers).
This is the contract number, which indicates the type of ownership.
There are 8 building groups. The first four numbers indicate which
building group. Some have Sunday arrivals and some have Friday arrivals
Sunday Arrival Building Groups:
======================
Towers: 15301, 15201, 61301 or 60201
Terraces: 15215 or 61215
Villas: 15207, 15302, 61207, or 61302

Friday Arrival Building Groups:
======================
Fountains: 15307
Plaza: 15217
Suites 59301 or 84301
Terraces IV, V: 15216
Winnick: 15306

The letter indicates what unit size it is:
A: Executive/Junior 1-bedroom in Towers or 1-bedroom/studio lockout combo if in Plaza
B: 1-Bedroom
C: 2-Bedroom
D: 2-Bedroom
E: Studio
F: 2-Bedroom
G: 1-Bedroom
H: (not used)
I: 1 Bedroom
J: 2 Bedroom
K: 1-Bedroom
L: 1 Bedroom
M: 2 Bedroom 
N: 1 Bedroom
O: 2-Bedroom
P: 2 Bedroom in Suites or if in Terraces IV, V 1-bedroom/studio combo lockout
Q: 1 Bedroom
R: Studio
S: 1 Bedroom
T: 1 Bedroom
U: 2 Bedroom

Bathrooms: 

All the Plaza, Fountains and Terraces IV 2-bedroom suites have
2-bathrooms.
Four out of 24 Villas 2-bedroom suites have 2-bathrooms
All of the Terraces 2-bedroom suites have 1 and 1/2 bathrooms.
Four out of 10 of the Winnick 1-bedroom units have 1 and 1/2 bathrooms.
All the remaining suites have one bathroom, including the remaining 2-bedroom suites
The lockout units are a 1-bedroom, 1-bathroom suite connected to a studio unit that can be combined into a 2-bedroom, 2-bathroom unit, or used separately with only
1 maintenance fee.

The first number after the letter is an arbitrary placeholder. The second number after the letter indicates target season:

1: February, March, April
2: May, June, July
3: August, September, October
4: January, November, December within the same year
5: January only

The next four numbers are specific to the contract, simply identifying the specific interval being sold. 
Here is an example, one of my weeks:

15217 D04 0055

15217 indicates it is Plaza
D indicates it is a 2-bedroom
0 means nothing, arbitrary
4 means it is season 4 (January, November, and December)
0055 identifies my specific interval...For the Plaza 2-bedroom target season 4 there were 130 intervals registered for sale; I purchased the 55th interval." 

James Reach


----------



## Sandy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting James' information. 

I was looking for that and suggesting to Art that he contact James directly.  But re-posting it here is great for all who have questions.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 19, 2007)

James,
    I know what my contract number is (or should be) but it doesn't appear anywhere on the faxed copy of the deed that I have. Am I to assume that it will appear on the "real" deed when I receive it?

Art


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 20, 2007)

Art, My deeds just show the actual Real Estate. after SB gets the request for transfer, they will send you paperwork that shows your Acct#  Maint fee Acct# and all the particulars of your timeshare ownership. you will also get information about the WWW.HOA-trak.com website where you can pay and track your maint fee acct.   All the deed stuff is kind of moot as we should all be getting the info on transfering our deeds Soon (I hope)   Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bob, where did you get that website info for paying m/f?  I don't have a sign on & password for that site.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 21, 2007)

Anne, the login ID is a 9 digit number beside your name on the Maint fee bill. I dont know where else you can find it?  it establishes a single account that tracks all your Maint fees if you have more than one unit. the Maint fee acct# that shows up on the paperwork that Summer bay sends is a sub account within the HOA-trak account.  I have 3 so when I log on to the HOA-trak site it then shows the 3 individual account numbers. there is also other info on the site such as copies of the budget, notices etc.  you might try and contact webmaster@HOA-trak.com  or call customer care at the resort?  they may have the # somewhere.   Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 19, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> Art, My deeds just show the actual Real Estate. after SB gets the request for transfer, they will send you paperwork that shows your Acct#  Maint fee Acct# and all the particulars of your timeshare ownership. you will also get information about the WWW.HOA-trak.com website where you can pay and track your maint fee acct.   All the deed stuff is kind of moot as we should all be getting the info on transfering our deeds Soon (I hope)   Bob



Bob, 

As a new owner, what do I have to do in order to get a log in number and password?


----------



## vicdreyer (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi,

This is probably old news to some, but wanted to relay my experience from having just returned from Las Vegas a few days ago. I took care of the paperwork to get my old deed transferred to the new Desert Club.
Essentially, I deeded back (or sold, conveyed released ,etc) my original Summer Bay deed into an escrow account. I believe once a majority of Summer Bay owners (i.e. over 50%) completes this process of releasing their deeds into escrow, the title company will soon begin processing deeds to the Desert Club resort.
I was also told they will have a swimming pool with a swim up tiki bar (cool!). The 2 bedroom unit (which was shown to me) is certainly much nicer and more upscale than the Summer Bay units, and I can certainly see this as a very fine resort once all the renovations, landscaping, etc are done.

Vic


----------



## Sandy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Thanks Vic*

That part about the right to use is certainly new information.  Maybe the agreement with Harrahs for the buy-out did not give the SB owners a real deed in exchange for what they had. 

Probably James Reach is the best person to clarify this. Or perhaps Mimi who also just returned from SB to exchange her deeds.


----------



## Mimi (Apr 22, 2007)

*Summer Bay Resort transfer to Las Vegas Desert Club*

Based on the following information, it is my understanding that we will receive a deed to Las Vegas Desert Club following the transfer of Summer Bay Resorts.  

On the page titled: *Owner's Acknowledgment and Understanding*, there are 9 items we initialed on April 9, 2007.  

1.  I understand that by conveying my current deeded interest in the Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property, I am not surrendering my rights to access and use my current ownership and benefits with Summer Bay Resorts. This includes any current and future reservations with Summer Bay Resort and Resort Condominiums International (RCI).

2. I understand that the Grant, Bargain and Sale Deed and other Exchange Documents that I have signed will not be processed or recorded by the Escrow Agent until exchange documents have been received from an acceptable number of the Las Vegas property owners. The acceptable number required will be soley at the discretion of the Las Vegas Resort Owners Association (your HOA), Summer Bay Resorts and Harrah's Entertainment, Inc.  It will require at least a majority, but less than 100%.

3.  I understand that upon closing, my deeded interest in the existing Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property will be exchanged for a deeded interest in the Las Vegas Desert Club-a Summer Bay Resort Property which will be located at the current site of the Desert Club Apartments whose address is 2950 Koval Lane, Las Vegas Nevada 89109. 

4. I understand that if I own a deeded interest to a specific unit type as the existing Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property, I will receive a deeded interest to a unit type of similar proportions at the new Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property. (For example, if you currently own a deeded interest to a one (1) bedroom unit, your deed will be exchanded for a one (1) bedroom unit at the new Summer Bay resort.  However, there will be no studio or executive units at the new resort. That being said, all current owners of a studio or executive units will receive a complimentary upgrade to a one (1)  bedroom unit at the new resort.)

5. I understand that by conveying my current deeded interest in the Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property, I am still obligated to keep all of my existing Summer Bay obligations including my mortage (if any) and all maintenance fees and taxes.  I acknowledge that the transaction as to my interest will not be completed unless my maintenance fee and tax obligations are current.

6. I understand that I will not be responsible for any of the cost related to the exchange or improvement of the new Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property. Harrah's Entertainment, Inc. will be responsible for all costs, including the preparation of the documents, recording fees, new title insurance convering my interest in the new resort, escrow fees and all costs of improvements to the new resort.

7. I understand that the new Las Vegas Desert Club - A Summer Bay Resort has received a preliminary "Gold Crown" rating from RCI, subject only to the completion of the improvements which will be done.

8. I understand that the RCI Point values will increase after the relocation to the new resort. Depending on the type of unit owned, RCI Points owners will receive an increase of between 35% and 80% of assigned point values.

9. I acknowledge that my deeded ownership at the new Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property will be used soley for my personal use and enjoyment.  I may sell, rent, will or give away my timeshare at any time. I am not executing this conveyance with any expectation of income profit, or tax benefit from my interest at the new Summer Bay Resorts Las Vegas property. Neither the homeowner's association nor Summer Bay have made any representation to me as to the tax implications, if any, of the exchange nd I acknowledge that I have been advised to seek independent tax advice with respect to any such question.

Hope this information clears things up for the owners who have not yet transferred their deeds to our new luxurious resort.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks a lot Mimi!


----------



## ry"c (Apr 23, 2007)

*Summer Bay Property Descriptions; Declarations*

For Summer Bay Las Vegas, the property descriptions should be contained in the deeds. The wording for the deeds are based on the building group: Fountains, Plaza, Suites, Terraces, Terraces 4, Towers, Villas or Winnick.  Generally, the deed should contain one of the folowing eight descriptions with the paragraph subjecting the property to the corresponding declarations SEEK YOUR OWN REAL ESTATE ADVICE FROM A PROFESSIONAL....the deeds should also contain some other content, such as easements:

SUMMER BAY PROPERTY DESCRIPTIONS; DECLARATIONS

The Grand Flamingo Fountains

Lots 36 through 38, 41, 42, 56 through 58 in BLOCK 3 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain The Grand Flamingo Fountains Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions recorded on May 26, 1993 in Book 930526 as Instrument Number 00566 in the Recorder's Office as amended by that certain Declaration of Annexation for The Grand Flamingo Fountains as recorded in the Recorder's Office on August 17, 1999 in Book 990817 as Instrument No. 00176; that certain First Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for The Grand Flamingo Fountains as recorded in the Recorder's Office on January 22, 1999 in Book 990122 as Instrument No. 00239 and by that certain The Grand Flamingo Fountains Second Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01710, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.

The Grand Flamingo Plaza

Lots 63 and 64 in BLOCK 4 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain The Grand Flamingo Plaza Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on May 23, 1997 in Book 970523 as Instrument Number 01649 in the Recorder's Office as amended by that certain Grand Flamingo Plaza First Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01712, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.

The Grand Flamingo Suites

All that real property situated in County of Clark, State of Nevada, bounded and described as follows:

That portion of the Southwest Quarter (SW1/4) of Section 16, Township 21 South, Range 61 East, M.D.B. & M., being a portion of Block Four (4) of Flamingo Estates, as shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, described as follows:

Lots 1 and 2 as shown by map thereof on file in File 70 of Parcel Maps, page 30, recorded September 19, 1991, a Document No. 00581, in Book 910919 of the Official Records, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain The Grand Flamingo Suites Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on November 8, 1991 in Book 911108 as Instrument Number  00235 in the Recorder's Office, as amended and restated by that certain Amended and Restated Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for the Grand Flamingo Suites as recorded in the Recorder's Office on December 9, 1994 in Book 941209 as Instrument No, 00882 and by that certain Grand Flamingo Suites Second Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions as recorded in the Recorder's Office on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01716, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.


The Grand Flamingo Terraces

Lots 21 through 24 in BLOCK 2 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subect to: That certain Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for The Grand Flamingo Terraces recorded on December 12, 1989 in Book 891212 as Instrument Number 00188 in the Recorder's Office and rerecorded in the Recorder's Office on January 8, 1990 in Book 900108 as Instrument No. 00066 and by that certain  Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for The Grand Flamingo Terraces as recorded in the Recorder's Office on April 11, 1990 in Book 900411 as Instrument No. 00406 and by that certain Second Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for The Grand Flamingo Terraces as recorded in the Recorder's Office on January 22, 1999 in Book 990122 as Instrument No. 00241, and by that certain Grand Flamingo Terraces Third Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01715, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.

Grand Flamingo Terraces Four 

Lots 27 through 32 in BLOCK 2 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for the Grand Flamingo Terraces Four recorded on August 17, 1995 in Book 950817 as Instrument Number 01139 in the Recorder's Office, as amended by that certain Declaration of Annexation for The Grand Flamingo Terraces Four as recorded in the Recorder's Office on October 15, 1997 in Book 971015 as Instrument No. 2009218 and by that certain First Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for the Grand Flamingo Terraces Four as recorded in the Recorder's Office on January 22, 1999 in Book 990122 as Instrument No. 00242 and by that certain Grand Flamingo Terraces Four Second Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01711, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office

Grand Flamingo Towers

Lots 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20 in BLOCK 2 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on August 23, 1984 in Book 1978 as Instrument Number 1937487 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada (the "Recorder's Office") as amended by that certain Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for the Grand Flamingo Towers as recorded in the Recorder's Office on January 17, 1985 in Book 2050 as Instrument No. 2009218 and by that certain Second Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for the Grand Flamingo Towers as recorded in the Recorder's Office on January 22, 1999 in Book 990122 as Instrument No. 00243 and by that certain Grand Flamingo Towers Third Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01713, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.

The Grand Flamingo Villas

Lots 4 through 15 in BLOCK 1 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions for The Grand Flamingo Villas  recorded on February 6, 1984 in Book 1981 as Instrument No. 1830906 in the Recorder's Office, as amended by that that certain Grand Flamingo Villas First Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01714, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.

The Grand Flamingo Winnick

Lot 51 in BLOCK 3 of Flamingo Estates, as the same is shown by map thereof on file in Book 5 of Plats, page 22, in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada.

Together with the West Ten (10) feet of that certain pedestrian walkway abutting the Easterly line of said lot by that certain order of vacation recorded June 21, 1962, as Document No. 297340, Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Excepting therefrom all gas and oil rights that now exist or may be developed upon said land as reserved by Rose Rabin, Deed recorded February 18, 1952, as Document No. 381100 in the Office of the County Recorder of Clark County, Nevada, and subsequently conveyed to Harry Cobb, by Deed recorded on March 25, 1957 as Document No. 102052 of Official Records, Clark County, Nevada.

Subject to: That certain The Grand Flamingo Winnick Declaration of the Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 19, 1993 in Book 930319 as Instrument Number 00051 in the Recorder's Office as amended by that certain Grand Flamingo Winnick First Amendment to the Declaration of Timeshare Ownership Covenants, Conditions and Restrictions recorded on March 31, 2003 in the Recorder's Office in Book 20030331 as Instrument No. 01709, and as the same may be further amended or modified by instruments as may be recorded in the Recorder's Office.


----------



## vicdreyer (Apr 23, 2007)

James,

Do you know if the deeds to the Desert Club will also be a 'deeded contract' like we currently have with Summer Bay? or will they be a 'right to use' for a specific period of time (i.e. 20 years, etc) like some timeshares have? 
I'm new to this timeshare deed issue and probably making a molehill out of an anthill as far as the deeds go, but was just curious.

Vic



jamesreach said:


> For Summer Bay Las Vegas, the property descriptions should be contained in the deeds. The wording for the deeds are based on the building group: Fountains, Plaza, Suites, Terraces, Terraces 4, Towers, Villas or Winnick. SEEK YOUR OWN REAL ESTATE ADVICE FROM A PROFESSIONAL. Generally, the deed should contain one of the folowing eight descriptions with the paragraph subjecting the property to the corresponding declarations:
> 
> SUMMER BAY PROPERTY DESCRIPTIONS; DECLARATIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## ry"c (Apr 23, 2007)

The new Desert Club will be deeded real property held in perpetuity by the owners or those who buy or inherit from those owners or their successors. May I suggest you edit out the serious error contained in your April 21st post?


----------



## vicdreyer (Apr 23, 2007)

Done, thanks.




jamesreach said:


> The new Desert Club will be deeded real property held in perpetuity by the owners or those who buy or inherit from those owners or their successors. May I suggest you edit out the serious error contained in your April 21st post?


----------



## ry"c (Jun 21, 2007)

*Correction to Permanent Review*

I noticed a minor error in my December 2004 Resort Review today, 2 1/2 years later. The first number for the Villas should be 15201, adding to the other numbers.
The line should read:

Villas: 15201, 15207, 15302, 61207, or 61302

I e-mailed the Western States Rep for Tug to correct the permanent review. Would it help the TUG members for resale purposes if the property descriptions that I posted elsewhere in this thread also be in the resort review section?

James




eschjw said:


> *Hope this helps *" The resort consists of eight building parcels of different quality and sizes. This will help in determining what type of week is being considered:
> Please look on the deed. Somewhere there will be a contract number that is in the format like:
> 15302 G24 0055
> (four numbers followed by a letter, two numbers, a space, and four
> ...


----------

